# BCS Walk Behind Tractors



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi all, been a while. Looking for a good brush mower and came across the BCS tractors. Does anyone know how well these little things are?

I priced the DR field and brush mower and for not much more money I can have one of these.

Hope everyone is doing well,
Ron


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Ron! Long time no see! How are you doing? I don't know that much about BCS other than they are Italian. The John Deere dealer in Clarksville TN used to carry their equipment and the salesmen said they make a great tiller. Kinda pricey though. Have you checked out any of the used self propelled Gravely's? Might be just as good and a lot cheaper.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I second what Chief said about these mowers. I was very interested in buying one several years ago and just couldn't justify the price. Seemed very well built and should last a lifetime. 

I am partial to Gravelys though. Their 30 brush mower is the toughest I have ever seen. You can pickup a nice one for around $200-300. They have a heavy 3/8" thick blade that gives awesome small tree clearing capabilites. Plus in those areas that just have high weeds you can add a sickel bar mower attachment for another $100. I would check locally in the classified ads and go try one out. I have mowed two acre fields with my sickle bar mower and taken down 2" thick trees with the brush mower. Gravelyclub is a large Yahoo group to get more info and help on any questions you may have. Plus if you say you are interested in buying one I'm sure you'll get lots of responses.

Good luck and keep us informed on what you decide.

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*get a kohler engine*

a 18 - 20 horse kohler engine is best on top cause i took apart one with 3430 hours on it and looked brand new


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks guys.

We are doing well Chief, how about you all?

I will look more into the Gravelys. How are parts availabilty?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

You can get most parts easily from a couple mail order dealers. Richards Lawn and Garden is in West Virginia and Dave Antram in Penn. Here are their web sites

dave antram 

richards lawn and garden 

Both are very knowledgeable and patient. Plus they normally have any part you need in stock.

Andy


----------

